# MILWAUKEE HEAVY-DUTY ROUTER diameter



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the diameter of a MILWAUKEE HEAVY-DUTY ROUTER model 5615-29? I cna't find the dimension anywhere on line and I need a specific diameter (3.875").


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Clouseau said:


> Does anyone know the diameter of a MILWAUKEE HEAVY-DUTY ROUTER model 5615-29? I cna't find the dimension anywhere on line and I need a specific diameter (3.875").


Clouseau,
The body diameter is 3.319" on the one I have. 

You can get the Milwaukee 5615-29 motor as part of the 5615-24 combo kit on Amazon for $119 most of the time, and lately it seems to frequently go on sale for under $100...it's an amazing router especially at that price and if you are only interested in the motor you can probably easily sell the bases to recoup at least half of the cost.

Amazon.com: Milwaukee 5615-24 1.75-Horsepower Multi-Base Router Kit Includes Plunge Base and BodyGrip Fixed Base: Home Improvement

I've had the combo kit for a couple of months now and it's been a great router and it's very comfortable to use for hand held operations.


----------

